# Sparrow blowgun kills (part 2)



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Ready for another long essay, well here goes Today was a warm sunny afternoon, while I was on the computer I heard chirps. The distinct sound of prey, pest birds, aka Sparrows.Anyway upon hearing their chirps, I slowly pushed aside the curtain and saw few sparrows which have landed on the nearby tree. The same tree which I killed the last sparrow and countless others. By this time adrenaline had started pumping in my blood. Funny how you can get excited every-time over a sparrow. I quickly loaded a dart and aimed for a sparrow who presented me with a clear shot, as this was happening the sparrow did not notice my actions (I'm guessing it was the sunlight). 
The unwary sparrow happily hopping from twig to twig, I had my sights on him just waiting for him to stop just for a few seconds, just waiting for him to make the wrong move that will end his life. Just as I had hoped, he stopped just for a moment and at that moment 'Smack' a naildart slammed into his side. His comrades immediately took off in a heartbeat as He fell helplessly to the ground, as his life flashed before his eyes and darkness clouded his vision he probably wondered what just happened.I watched from above as his life drain out of his body, and within a few seconds he was dead.
I loaded another dart and waited patiently for another kill. Within a few minutes a few sparrows came back. Probably thinking nothing serious they continued with their silly lives hopping from twig to twig hiding between the twigs and leaves. The patient waiting paid off, a sparrow unknowingly landed on a bare branch out in the open. I hurriedly took a rushed shot and sent a dart zipping right pass his little head, he looked perplexed turning from left to right trying to figure out whats going on with his little brain. With the sun in his face it really helped. I loaded another one,the naildart sat in its cold bore waiting to claim another life. This time I really took aim, focus and sent the dart. The dart flew 6 yards and struck him in the neck. Game Over, dead sparrow didn't even flinch. 
Sorry for the long story, I was in the mood. Thanks for reading


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good write up and good shooting!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good after-action write-up josephlys. I have been "following" your Malaysian exploits for a long time, starting on another slingshot-oriented forum whose owner completely abandoned it.

While these are obviously not slingshot kills I do find them interesting and especially since they are of a pest species that we are ate up with here in Arkansas as well. The damage they do to our beautiful Eastern Bluebird is incredible.

Keep huffing and puffing on those nail darts; we won't ever make even a dent in them but we've got to keep the flag flying so to speak. Good going and excellent use of a user-built weapon for some very exciting low-cost sport!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

those cones are huge. WHat caliber is your BG?


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome shooting! Snipe away at them!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Josephlys,
Great shooting. I did not know that this kind of birds are a pest. We have them, here in Mexico and people just like to call them "little birds". I have shot them sometimes, especialliy after messing around with my mothers plants. Just a few days ago I shot one down just so see if I could do it and I hit it right at the first shot. I do not care about them, so I did not even stop to see where I have shot it. I think I hit it in the head since I did not even flip. Saludos.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thank you every one for the compliments, really appreciate it. Naturalfork, I use .625 cal my favorite.

Thank you Jmp, its true that we will never make a dent in their population because they are so abundant, but shooting them down sure does keep the flag flying. Plus it's really fun and I get to kill pest at the same time. Naildarts are also as you said really cheap, this sport really won't hurt your wallet.








Nice shooting Xidoo, sparrows die easy but hitting them is the hard part. In the past I've taken a few sparrows and starlings with slingshot but I'm having much better success with the blowgun. Maybe 1 day I'll build 1 of Joergs slingshotXbow and see how accurate it is on sparrows, starlings and pigeons.


----------

